# Indiana Jones Farbverlauf



## The-God (22. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Weiß einer von euch wie ich so einen Farbverlauf in Photoshop hinbekomme ?


----------



## zirag (22. Februar 2004)

Hi
Das ist doch jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder
einfach einen Verlauf von Rot nach Gelb , dann die schrift Auswahl laden ( mit STRG auf die Schriftebene klicken) und denn mit dem Verlauf füllen 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## The-God (22. Februar 2004)

ne  Nein jetzt wollte ich noch wissen wie ich diesen 3D Effekt hinbekomme. Weißt du vielleicht wie ich es schaffe das wenn ich die gerasterte Schrift verzerren will das sie nicht immer gleich so verwaschen aussieht ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## zeppo (25. Februar 2004)

*Welchen Font nimmste für Indy*

Hi Mr. Jones  !

Sagt mal...habt ihr auch den entsprechenden Font für Indys Effekt-Schrift?
Teil uns den doch bitte mal mit.
Noch besser wäre natürlich gleich ein Link


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Februar 2004)

http://www.famousfonts.de/kinofilme/kinofilme1.htm

(Google -> Indiana Jones Font)


----------



## Julien (25. Februar 2004)

hmm ich krieg es nicht besser hin als das angefügte Bild.
Würde mich noch interessieren wie man diesen 3-D Effekt hinkriegt.


----------



## The-God (25. Februar 2004)

Jo genau das würd mich nämlich auch noch interessieren aber das sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus aber der Farbverlauf sollte am Ende also ganz untenm bei der Schrift genau mit Gelb ändern das sieht besser aus.

Gruß


----------



## muhkuh (25. Februar 2004)

den kannste relativ einfach zeichnen, geht mit nem tablett nen bissl besser als mit der maus.
auf http://www.pixtur.de gibts zu sowas ein videotutorial in 3 teilen. da wird gezeigt, wie nen logo gezeichnet wird. 
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *hmm ich krieg es nicht besser hin als das angefügte Bild.
> Würde mich noch interessieren wie man diesen 3-D Effekt hinkriegt. *



Versuch mal Ebene darunter dublizieren und dann mit dem Cursor in die gewünschte Richtung positionieren...
Je öfter du das machst, desto breiter wird es darunter...


----------



## Julien (25. Februar 2004)

;-)  hehe muss ich gleich probieren.. werde mein Resultat dann hier posten.

Gruss Julien


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Versuch mal Ebene darunter dublizieren und dann mit dem Cursor in die gewünschte Richtung positionieren...
> Je öfter du das machst, desto breiter wird es darunter... *



Das war wiedermal absoluter Blödsinn, was ich das geschrieben hab...meine Dummheit...

Es geht irgendwie mit Alt+Cursortaste...

Ich schau mir das mal an, und poste dann nochmal...


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Februar 2004)

So, jetzt hab ichs!

Textebene markieren, Strg+Alt+Cursortaste (in die gewünschte Richtung) => "3D-Effekt"


----------



## McAce (26. Februar 2004)

Komisch bei mir funktioniert das nicht nutze PS7


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von McAce _
> *Komisch bei mir funktioniert das nicht nutze PS7 *



Was funktioniert nicht?


----------



## McAce (26. Februar 2004)

http://www.thewebmachine.com/  hier habe ich was gefunden was dir helfen könnte.


----------



## Julien (26. Februar 2004)

Ich kriegs nicht besser hin *verzweifel*


----------



## McAce (26. Februar 2004)

Du hast geschrieben markieren bei mir klappte als ich es maskiert hatte.
Ist wohl ein schreibfehler gewesen.
Jetzt hauts hin.

@Julien nutze das Tutorial auf dem Link den ich gepostet habe, ist zwar in English aber da mußt du halt durch.  Du findest den Effekt, den du suchst, erstens
oben in der Leiste Auf Photoshop und dann Linke Seite 3DType


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von McAce _
> *Du hast geschrieben markieren bei mir klappte als ich es maskiert hatte.
> Ist wohl ein schreibfehler gewesen.
> Jetzt hauts hin.
> ...



Oh, stimmt...
Meinte: Textebene markieren, Strg+Alt+Cursostaste in gewünschte Richtung => "3D-Effekt"


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

Ist aber keine sehr elegante Lösung nebenbei bemerkt...
Aber man bekommt zumindestens einen annähernden Effekt hin...

Beim Original wurde das sicher anders gemacht...


----------



## McAce (27. Februar 2004)

Ich denke mal da war ein 3D Programm mit dran beteiligt.


----------



## Pardon_Me (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von McAce _
> *Ich denke mal da war ein 3D Programm mit dran beteiligt. *



Jap, gut möglich.


----------



## Julien (27. Februar 2004)

Denke ich auch.. da meine bisherigen Ergebnisse nicht befriedigend waren.. werde ich wohl oder übel mich mit cinema 4d unterhalten müssen..


----------



## Razorhawk (27. Februar 2004)

Ne das haben die Bestimt gezeichnet 


Du meinst so ein Programm wie 3D max? 
das Hier


----------



## Stoned eichel (27. Februar 2004)

Yeah sieht schon alles sehr geil aus aber Ich weiss das man das auch mit Photoshop realisieren kann. Habe schon paar mal 3D effekte mit photoshop gemahct naja mal sehen vielleicht setze ich mich mal zu Hause dran mal schauen was dabei rauskommt!


----------



## da_Dj (27. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von McAce _
> *Ich denke mal da war ein 3D Programm mit dran beteiligt. *



Wenn der Schriftzug schon damals, als der Film rauskam benutzt wurde, würde ich das wohl ausschliessen =)

Ist einfacher als es aussieht.

Farbverlauf für Die Schrifart, soweit klar.
Duplizierte in schwarz gefärbte Ebene, die so ziehen, dass dieser 3D Effekt auftritt. Und dann mit Weiß und Graustufen mit dem Airbrush drüber brushen ...


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen!
3D Programm definitiv nein!(der orginal Schriftzug) zu der Zeit nicht ! denk zu 80% ist das von Hand gezeichnet .

aber benutzt mal folgenden Link zu einem Tutorial 
LINK  und dann  3D Text mal anschauen ist vieleicht sehr hilfreich!



Gruss Senfdose


----------



## McAce (27. Februar 2004)

OK so einen ähnlichen Link hatte ich schon gepostet, nur der Effekt kommt nicht so ganz an den Idiana Jones ran werde mich aber mal am Wochenende ransetzten und mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## Senfdose (27. Februar 2004)

das ist ja das "Problem" an Photoshop das ist ein mächtiges CreativProgramm!
Tutorials sind eigentlich nur als Anregungen gedacht was jeder daraus macht  ist jedem je nach seinen Fähigkeiten überlassen! weil selbermachen ist Genial.


----------



## Razorhawk (28. Februar 2004)

Jap deswegen sollte man sich überlegen ob man sich ein Wacom bestellt und solche Bilder malt


----------



## McAce (28. Februar 2004)

So gut bin ich nicht das ich das zeichnen könnte :-(


----------



## DaHoschi (28. Februar 2004)

Kleiner Tipp !
Für Leute die eine dünne Brieftasche haben !
Und solch ein Ergebnis erziehlen will macht so etwas mit 
ULEAD COOL 3D.  Und der Indi ist in 2 min fertig


----------



## Smaug-nRg (28. Februar 2004)

Mag jetzt für manche blöd klingen aber wo muss ich die Fonts hinentpacken? 

thx smaug


----------



## Senfdose (28. Februar 2004)

In den Windowsordner unter  FONTS


----------



## Precog (28. Februar 2004)

Moin jungs,

ich hab' mich auch mal versucht, Ergebnis unten...
endlich mal wieder ein thread, der etwas anspruchsvoller ist, und nicht dieses ewige "Wie krieg ich den metalleffekt hin?" gelaber....

cya
Precog


----------



## Stoned eichel (1. März 2004)

Jup sieht derbst goil aus aber du hast keinen richtigen 3D effekt gemacht oder?
Wenn ich dein Bild ansehe denke ich du hast die ebene einfach dupliziert und etwas weiter nach unten und nach links versetzt und dann noch einen anderen Farbverlauf erstellt oderNaja ist ja auch egal sieht aber schon echt fett aus


----------



## Julien (1. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stoned eichel _
> *Jup sieht derbst goil aus aber du hast keinen richtigen 3D effekt gemacht oder?
> Wenn ich dein Bild ansehe denke ich du hast die ebene einfach dupliziert und etwas weiter nach unten und nach links versetzt und dann noch einen anderen Farbverlauf erstellt oderNaja ist ja auch egal sieht aber schon echt fett aus *



ne das ist doch nur ein "Schlagschatten" mit Verlauf oder dann halt mit nem Airbrush gezeichnet...


----------



## Stoned eichel (1. März 2004)

kann sein^^ aber glaub ich nicht wenn dann hat er von der 2 ebene einen Schlagschetten erstellt aber nett von der ersten glaub ich!


----------



## Precog (3. März 2004)

nix schlagschatten...

ich hab einfach die ebenen dubliziert, sie dann mit strg e zu einer ebene gemacht und dann an manchen stellen aufgehellt.
dann das ganze nochmal dubliziert, schwarz getönt (strg u) und ein bisschen weichgezeichnet.

fertig. oder fast...


----------



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

So ungefähr dachte ich es mir auch


----------



## zeppo (5. März 2004)

*noch einmal Senf*

Sieht klasse aus!

Wenn du jetzt noch an den scharfen Ecken jeweils ein kleines schwarzes Strichli als Verbindung zwischen den Ebenen machst, dann sieht es einem echten 3D-Effekt ziemlich ähnlich!
Besserwisser, ich weiß!  Aber das würde den Effekt noch echter machen.


----------

